# Thinking of re-stocking.



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Right now in my 90 gallon Tanganyika tank I have:

6 Neolamprologus Brevis
6 Neolamprologus Leleupi
2 Julidichromis Marlieri
1 Altolamprologus Calvus
1 Altolamprologus Compressiceps

I have two rock piles on either side of the tank, with a small rock pile meeting in the middle, and then a chunk of open sand covered in shells. (If you need a better idea, it's Tank 3 in January's TOTM)

After more consideration I'm thinking I have too many Leleupi. I know there's at least one breeding pair, but I'm not sure which. And there's one behemoth male who is about 4 inches and is much larger than everything else. He tends to hang out by himself in his cave and leaves everyone else alone, though. But the Leleupi are definitely the most rambunctious fish in the tank.

I'd also like to add 2-4 Eretmodus Cyanostictus, but even with the small size of my fish, it still feels overstocked right now. I don't know why. 

I'm considering separating a pair of Leleupi, and a pair of Brevis, and adding the gobies, and then eventually adding a school of Paracyprichromis (again) to the top level of the tank. But in all honesty, I'd like to keep the 6 Brevis because those are definitely one of my favorites.

I'm also considering rearranging my entire tank soon. Maybe instead of having the two rock piles on either side, just doing one giant rock pile on one side, and then all sand and shells on the other side, but with the Juli's, Leleupi, and the Alto's all using the rock piles, I'm not sure.

But how does this stock list look in the end?

4-6 Neo. Brevis
4 Neo Leleupi
2 Juli Marlieri
1 Calvus
1 Comp
2-4 gobies
9-10 Paracyps

Am I overdoing it for a tank that's only 4 feet long? Am I overdoing it with this wall of text?

Any and all opinions are appreciated. I think I'm losing my mind.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

im not sure on the gobies my brevis ate mine...


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I had one before with very little aggression issues. My Brevis left him alone pretty much all the time. But I learned the hard way that they're susceptible to bloat if they're not fed enough veggies. =(


----------

